# Carbon Cross Pro



## Nitemare (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi all,

Looking for some answers regarding this model, as I intend to get one for a Commuter/Winter Trainer.

Can anyone enlighten me to the following:

What seat pin size is used for this frame?

What front mech size is needed for this frame (32 or 35mm)?

Thanks in advance,

Nitemare


----------



## Nitemare (Sep 4, 2007)

Well I finally got the answers to above!

35mm clamp needed and 31.7mm seat post!!

Nitemare.


----------

